# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (May 25, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
*Sunday, May 25, 2008*

Gentlebuns, Start your Engines!!! Today is the Indy 500 Race! 






[/align]


[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Luvabun!!!* 
And
HAPPY GOTCHA DAY to *DRIZZLE!*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]*Leaf*âs dad shocked by large bunny! 
:laughsmiley:
[/align]
[align=center]Poor *PIPP* is still having trouble!!
[/align]
[align=center]Good thoughts and advice for Sugar, a very young bunny in China.
ray:[/align]
[align=center]Sadly, *Chevy_Dodge_Mom* has lost her little *Chevy*. RIP little one.
:in tears:
[/align]
[align=center]*CAN YOU GUESS WHO THIS IS?*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 25, 2008)




----------



## cheryl (May 25, 2008)

Happy birthday Jan











Happy gotcha day Drizzle


----------



## LuvaBun (May 25, 2008)

Thank you .

Lalena, how cool Drizz and I have the same special day. hope he gets lots of treats!

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jan!!! I hope you had a very special day!


----------



## Haley (May 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jan and Happy Gotcha Day Drizzle!

I just got back from Florida and it was a blast! Lots of sunshine and the beaches were amazing. I also think I gained about 5 lbs from all the wonderful food. I had wanted to try and get together with Patti (slavetoabunny) and Stephiemarie but we were only there for 4 nights so we didnt have time to do a whole lot. Maybe next time Mike took great care of my five and Kirsten watched Nigel and Kirby for me. Everyone is doing great but happy to see me (and I them). 

I have a lot of catching up to do around here!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Jan 

I hope you had a great day.

Dave


----------



## LuvaBun (May 26, 2008)

Thanks again 

Welcome back, Haley. Glad you had a good time, but pleased you're back here 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jan!!:hug::balloons:


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jan! and Happy gotcha day to Drizzle. I know that bunny since he's one of mine... nobun guessed him It's Pancakes! :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 26, 2008)

*trailsend wrote:*


> I know that bunny since he's one of mine... nobun guessed him It's Pancakes! :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> Pancakes is adorable! I am kinda pleased no one guessed him, cos when you said who it was I went straight to your blog to see him - and caught up on all your wonderful furkids .
> ...


----------



## Haley (May 26, 2008)

Aww thats why he looked familiar! I remember seeing him before now. Hes beautiful!


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Jan & Haley Pancakes is such a sweetie... he thinks the Prairie dogs belong to him and only him


----------

